# Coat colors



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I'm not looking for any definitive answer.. I don't care what color he is, I'm just curious to know if there are any real signs to what color a puppy is going to be.. I have heard look at the grandparents rather then parents, etc. He is 13 weeks, and has already lost a bit of black off his face in the month I have had him. His mother is a bi-color and his father is black and red but with ALOT of black, almost a completely black face. So I'm just curious as to others experiences, and if their dog has had the same combination of parents? What color did they turn out?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like bella when she was that age the second picture is what I'm predicting bella to look like 
They say their coat changes as they get older well bella lost a lot of grey that's on her she's turning out to be Black and Tan


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He could either be black/tan or blanket back. 
@ Bella, I think your dog is going to be a blanket back. Chloe looked like that around her age and it eventually got lighter as she got older.

Around 5 months 


Almost 1 yr.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Here is 9 weeks and 11 months


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

taytay said:


> Here is 9 weeks and 11 months


See, this is where I get confused. Is that considered blanket back or bi-color because of the penciling?


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> See, this is where I get confused. Is that considered blanket back or bi-color because of the penciling?


I don't know. I think they wrote down bi-color black and tan on her registration. She has tar heels and pencil toes and I've heard that's bi-color, but I've also heard that a true bi-color has a black face and body and Fate has tan on her face and chest and belly. So genetically I have no idea. She's just our Fate


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

taytay said:


> I don't know. I think they wrote down bi-color black and tan on her registration. She has tar heels and pencil toes and I've heard that's bi-color, but I've also heard that a true bi-color has a black face and body and Fate has tan on her face and chest and belly. So genetically I have no idea. She's just our Fate


There was this thread on here about bicolors.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> There was this thread on here about bicolors.


That's where I heard the information. Some members made the comments about true bi-colors being all black up top, while others stated the tar heels and pencil toes means bi-color. I never read to a consensus in that thread on the definition.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black and tan/red puppies are born almost black and lighten as they age, their colors can keep changing until a few years old so it's hard to say for sure but he's defintley not a bi-color.

This is my boy when he was one years old and again at two years old, his color was still changing.

Self stack by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Winter 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And this was him at 8 weeks, I conisder him a black and red blanket back. His sire is a red and black German showline and his **** is a solid black west German working line.
IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------

